# MTB 08/14: Sunday morning ride



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2011)

Haven't ridden on dirt & rock in a couple of weeks and need some trail time. Looking to do an early morning Sunday ride. Willing to give a tour of Batchelor street up in MA or hit up Case, or The Rez. Maybe even Pennwood.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2011)

If the weather turns out better than they're currently predicting I might be down.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2011)

Weather looks like it's going to hold off until the afternoon. But I am also knee deep in several projects around the house and need to spend some time on them tomorrow. So it looks like I am going to get out real early (7:00 to 8:00am) for a B Sreet or Penwood ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2011)

Probably not going to make it to either of those.  If I wake up and the weather looks okay I may go for a quick hitter locally, otherwise I'll have to wait for another day.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Weather looks like it's going to hold off until the afternoon. But I am also knee deep in several projects around the house and need to spend some time on them tomorrow. So it looks like I am going to get out real early (7:00 to 8:00am) for a B Sreet or Penwood ride.



Did you ever finish the kitchen project?


----------

